
7-year-old girl raises $7k to buy multiskintone Crayons for classrooms - jenny8lee
https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/living/story/year-raises-thousands-multicultural-crayons-books-classrooms-71554154
======
cryptica
It's typically white people funding these types of causes. Does any black
person actually think it's a good idea to draw attention towards skin color at
such young age without giving children any context?

Children don't naturally think about these differences at all. Parents are the
ones who teach them to focus on it. They real lesson should be that skin color
is not important - Not that it's so important that you need a fancy box of
crayons to represent all the tones accurately... That is insane! What next?
Are we going to start punishing children for misrepresenting people's exact
skin tones? They can barely draw accurate stick figures.

